# Releasing my Turtle



## Ezaraeld (Jun 25, 2014)

So recently my turtle has grown to big for my box, without filter or anything and my parents decided to release it to a temple. ISit good for him?


----------



## Tom (Jun 25, 2014)

Where are you? Where is the temple? Will the turtle be contained and not have access to the wild turtles or wild water supply?


----------



## Ezaraeld (Jun 25, 2014)

I am in Singapore. The turtle will be contained but has a better living condition then my tank. Its bigger, has quite a number of other turtles. Im not sure about the water supply, though. It seems that there is only a filter


----------



## Turtlepete (Jun 25, 2014)

If you are speaking of the "turtle temple's" of some countries, where they release turtles for some religious belief, then your turtle is ensured to die. The video/pictures I've seen of those turtle temples are a living hell. Water is filthy, there are so many they are climbing on top of one another. The only food offered is something sold by vendors that I'm sure has next to no nutrition. Carnivorous turtles that are released there are ensured a slow, starving death. The ignorance of these practices is downright shameful.


----------



## Ezaraeld (Jun 25, 2014)

Its more like a temple that keeps animals and then releases it out to appropriate places tho. Water there can sometimes be dirty but most of the time it looks okay to me. For the number of turtle there, Should be around 10-15. Its about 3mx3mx1m area


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 25, 2014)

Hi, and welcome to the Forum!

No, I would not release the turtle. Try to find someone who will take it in, preferably someone with a pond. The turtle is used to being a pet and having food delivered to it on a regular basis. The pictures I've seen of turtle temples show too many turtles for the space and it always has dirty water. Do you have something like Craigslist in Singapore? A place where people can post on the 'net things to sell and buy? I'd advertise the turtle there and try to find it a home.


----------



## Ezaraeld (Jun 25, 2014)

Most of Singapore's houses are high rise flats... Ive been trying to find something like that for a very long time but i it dosent exist...
I have two options, release it to a nearby lake, which is very dirty, or release it to the temple...


----------



## Tom (Jun 25, 2014)

You are possibly damaging the natural environment by releasing this animal. It is not ethical or responsible to do so. It is a captive animal. It has had exposure to captive pathogens, and it needs to remain captive. YOU are responsible for this animal's well being. Releasing it to its death, and possibly introducing pathogens to the local wildlife should NOT be an option. Is your species even native to that area?

You need to take some time and figure out a better solution. A larger enclosure or adding a filter should not be that difficult.


----------



## Ezaraeld (Jun 25, 2014)

I am releasing it not to the wild, but to a temple with bigger living space and a filter dudeee >_.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Jun 25, 2014)

I don't think you should release it. In such a close space together, your tortoise can easily become infected with a sickness that could be fatal to it.


----------



## Ezaraeld (Jun 25, 2014)

But my parents do not want to get a larger tank and he is already 7 years old ._.

My tank isnt even a tank.

Its juz an empty plastic box now ._.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 25, 2014)

Is it possible for you to volunteer at the Temple? Maybe you could keep the water clean and make sure the turtles are fed?


----------



## Ezaraeld (Jun 25, 2014)

Yep. The old people there feed them vegetables and pellets everyday. I can also volunteer!


----------



## ben32hayt (Jun 26, 2014)

Is this the type of turtle temple you are speaking about? It is located in Singapore.


----------



## Ezaraeld (Jun 26, 2014)

Something like this, but with less turtle, more water (and a filter), basking corner


----------



## ben32hayt (Jun 26, 2014)

i recommend you do not put your turtle there. look for someone willing to adopt the turtle. those turtle temples are prone to disease and your turtle is bound to die if you release him or her there


----------



## Kathy Coles (Jun 26, 2014)

I would you kill the turtle yourself than to send it to a lingering death place. That picture reminds me of the Holocaust


----------



## Ezaraeld (Jun 26, 2014)

I said its SOMETHING like this, WITH a FILTER, LESS turtles, MORE water and a basking corner ._.


----------



## turtlelou (Jun 26, 2014)

ben32hayt said:


> Is this the type of turtle temple you are speaking about? It is located in Singapore.
> View attachment 85108


holy crap that's a ton of turtles


----------



## ben32hayt (Jun 26, 2014)

is it possible you can post a photo of the facility you plan on placing your turtle?


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 26, 2014)

I think you're all missing the point. Ezaraeld is only 13 years old. He's at the mercy of his folks and is stuck abiding with their decisions. He probably has no money of his own to purchase anything bigger. He has tried to find someone to take the turtle to no avail. He is taking the only option available to him. So I think its time to get off his back. He probably feels bad enough already that he has to get rid of the turtle. We're making it worse for him. If you don't have anything constructive to offer, then zip it.


----------



## ascott (Jun 27, 2014)

http://www.colourbox.com/preview/3085129-69982-turtles-on-stairs-in-a-temple.jpg

http://www.turtleconservationsociety.org.my/wp-content/uploads/spt2-596x400.jpg

ttp://3.bp.blogspot.com/_AHt1sHVtR-E/SnGNsvmR28I/AAAAAAAAB6g/qfHCmKJX_Lk/s400/xin_2920706292123875839749.jpg

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2683/4108775033_dd90587c28_o.jpg

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_rPY-lwoQr...o/s200/Sam+Poh+Cave+-+Turtle+pond+%284%29.JPG

There are such a variety of the Turtle Temples...and if you have looked and feel good with the one you have selected, then do so and be sure to write something for you and the turtles journey.....


----------



## Ezaraeld (Jun 27, 2014)

I think that's the only option left...

I can't keep it (my tank is too small and its probably gonna be stresssed out from the small space)

I can't release it to a lake after keeping it for 7 years.

._.


----------



## ascott (Jun 27, 2014)

> The turtle will be contained but has a better living condition then my tank





> with less turtle, more water (and a filter), basking corner



Sounds like you have taken all into consideration and have made the best choice....after he is there awhile he will adjust and get along just as the others...maybe find a buddy or two or three to hang out with.....


----------



## bouaboua (Jun 27, 2014)

Best wish to you and your turtle.


----------



## Ezaraeld (Jun 27, 2014)

Haiz... I'm feeling depressed over this...


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Jun 27, 2014)

Yvonne G. 
We dooo need you to step in once in awhile and you do a great job bring people back to Earth ! Thank you ! Have a great tort day 


Sent from my iPhone using TortForum


----------



## Ezaraeld (Jun 27, 2014)

I think its decided.. heh. Gonna feel real sad on releasing him ._.


----------



## Moozillion (Jun 27, 2014)

I truly believe that no act of kindness is ever wasted. It is very clear you care a lot about your turtle and are doing the best you can. That is a wonderful thing to do, and I think you are a great person for trying so hard!


----------



## littleginsu (Jun 27, 2014)

Is the temple close, perhaps you can visit him? I am sure he would be happy to see you and you won't have to miss him too much.


----------



## jonckt (Jun 27, 2014)

It must be tough to let it go after 7 years : (


Sent from my iPad using TortForum

Jc


----------



## Ezaraeld (Jun 28, 2014)

haiz. Guess losing things is part of life.


----------



## Shakudo (Jun 28, 2014)

Ezaraeld said:


> haiz. Guess losing things is part of life.




My thoughts go with you.
Take care,


Joey


----------



## bouaboua (Jun 28, 2014)

Again! ! 

Best wish to you and your turtle, no matter where he end up.


----------



## Ezaraeld (Jun 28, 2014)

Thanks guys..


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Jun 28, 2014)

And don't forget you don't have to have a turtle to talk to us ! God bless


Sent from my iPhone using TortForum


----------



## Ezaraeld (Jun 29, 2014)

Thanks hehe xD


----------



## Ezaraeld (Jun 29, 2014)

I dont know how im gonna cope after he's released tho ._.


----------

